

Ask HN: Would you incorporate a technology accelerator into your startup? - nomadblue

I am running a slightly new concept of accelerator where we provide the acceleration on the technology and product development side, instead of networking, funding opportunities, mentoring, etc.<p>If you were on a startup who is in a seed capital stage and you were looking for a CTO, would you feel all right to pay us a monthly fee to become your CTO and do all the things related to IT, software and product development?
======
sharemywin
Not sure how this is different than just hiring a freelancer to do the work?

